
Snapchat generated only $3.1M last year - cft
http://www.businessinsider.com/snapchat-only-generated-31-million-last-year-2015-8
======
dontscale
It's an interesting exposé. It'd be prudent to release the full document. I'd
like to see management discussion (if any) around the "Product" expense line
item of 47M.

------
bmir-alum-007
Not news. Snapchat has what's important: Panama canals of recurrent eyeballs.
They can roll out freemium, ads and ecosystem platform apps and monetize
easily. They'd rather grow a bit before tinkering too much and putting off
users. Value add things can be tacked on AliBaba-style.

PS: Startups, code a valuable add-on for SnapChat and be sure to engage them
early to avoid crossed-signals. That's how to make a few million in short-
order (just be sure that the "golden handcuffs" terms are minimal).

------
minimaxir
This is blogspam for [http://gawker.com/snapchat-lost-a-ton-of-money-last-
year-170...](http://gawker.com/snapchat-lost-a-ton-of-money-last-
year-1706957414)

The latter domain is banned on HN, however.

~~~
nathancahill
Huh. Same reason it was banned from Reddit for a while?

------
ChrisArchitect
curious what the expenses are that's eating their cash (to their credit, not
devastatingly if they ramp up monteization) - dev tools, storage and
bandwidth? Bandwidth and that sort of daily ops infrastructure has to be a
major thing, usually is with these sorts of net heavy startups right

